# Anyone returning home?



## Ned1913 (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi, I'm wondering if anyone who has moved to Australia is now considering, or intending, to move home as the opportunities have improved there compared to Australia? I'm a journalist and looking for a personal anecdote for a story I'm writing on migration.
Many thanks in advance.
Michael


----------



## apple maxview (Jul 21, 2015)

I have a friend moving to Australia.. 5 years later, she doesn't move back but she move her whole family, her parents and sisters to Australia. 
Australia is that attractive!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Ned1913 said:


> Hi, I'm wondering if anyone who has moved to Australia is now considering, or intending, to move home as the opportunities have improved there compared to Australia? I'm a journalist and looking for a personal anecdote for a story I'm writing on migration.
> Many thanks in advance.
> Michael


The British have a term for some of those, who move to Australia, then return home to Britain, and then... when they wake up, they go back to Australia... "Ping Pong Poms".

I did that many years ago.

But I learned something about why the British are more inclined to return home.
We arrive in Australia, expecting it to be Britain with better weather, and everything else should be the same.
But we learn that many things are very different to our old way of life, and we didn't expect it.
We may drive on the same side of the road, but they overtake on a different side more often not. So many little things, and then we miss the old life, until we go back to the UK, and remember why we left in the first place...

Many other countries who come to Australia do so expecting it to be very different, and in a very weird way, do not have as many problems with culture shock as they expect massive differences...

We British come to Australia and expect to still be able to get Bovril and Terrys Chocolate !! Life is just so difficult 

Hmm, hope no one takes that last bit too serious....


----------

